

How did you pick your LFSP of choice?  - Tichy

I've noticed that many news.yc contributors use exotic languages, at least as a hobby. I wonder how you arrived at using the particular language. Not wanting to start a language war, it's just the LFM vs LFSP post made me think.<p>Perhaps we all should create our own programming languages? I've seen a lot of articles on how to create a domain specific language in Ruby - perhaps it would be a good criterion to consider how easy it is to create a DSL with a given language?
======
brlewis
<http://brl.codesimply.net/brl_7.html#SEC74>

